
Don't go to art school (2013) - noahbradley
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/dont-go-to-art-school-138c5efd45e9
======
Synaesthesia
Don't pay $245000 for a art education, (unlesss you can afford it). Author
then lists alternatives to art school. I think there's nothing wrong with
going to art school. It's about art and education and not about making money
though.

